

Why open-source DNS is 'Internet's dirty little secret' - yarapavan
http://lwn.net/Articles/353879/

======
gstar
Direct link to ZDNet:
[http://news.zdnet.co.uk/itmanagement/0,1000000308,39760362,0...](http://news.zdnet.co.uk/itmanagement/0,1000000308,39760362,00.htm?s_cid=260)

I can't help wondering if this Shalowitz guy actually believes what he's
saying.

He fails my clown test - he answers a question with the one-worder "Correct".

